# Home Grown Remedies



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

OK, I like to grow my own medicines, and I will share with you a lot of my home grown remedies...they are great and all natural. I am not a chemist/pharmacist, so use at your own risk.

ALOE VERA AND MARIGOLD FROZEN GEL CUBES FOR BURNS

```
2 mature fresh aloe vera leaves
4 fresh marigold flowerheads (Calendula officinalis)
16 drops lavender essential oil (1 drop per ice cube)

1. Peel the fresh aloe leaves to give you a gooey mass of gel.
2. Put into a blender with the marigold flowers and whizz until smooth.
3. Pour the gel into ice cube trays, adding a drop of lavender essential oil into each individual cube. Freeze until solid.
USE: Apply a cube directly to the affected area as needed. The ice cubes melt quickly to produce masses of fragrant soothing gel. Don't forget to have a paper towel or cloth handy to mop up the melted gel; the goo has a habit of going everywhere!
STORAGE: Will keep in the freezer for up to 6 months.
```
LEMONGRASS INSECT REPELLENT

```
10 lemongrass sticks
4 tsp scented pelargonium 'Citronella' leaves (about 15 leaves)
4 tsp whole cloves
400ml sunflower oil, to cover

1. Wash and chop the lemongrass sticks and pelargonium leaves, and place both in a blender with the cloves. Add the oil, then whizz until pulped.
2. Place the pulp in a glass heat-proof bowl and cover. Put the bowl over a pan of boiling water on a low heat, making sure there are no gaps around the bowl, and leave for 1 hour. Keep checking that the pan does not boil dry.
3. Leave to cool, then strain the citrus-and spice-scented oil through muslin to remove all the fibrous bits, and store in a pump spray bottle.
USE: Shake the bottle well, then spray liberally onto skin up to 4 times a day, paying particular attention to exposed areas like ankles, wrists and neck, and avoiding the eyes. Re-apply after washing or bathing, and before bed.
CAUTION: If any irritation occurs, wash off immediately.
STORAGE: Will keep for up to 1 year in a cool dark place.
```
ANTIOXIDANT OLIVE LEAF CLAY MASK

```
3-4 heaped tbsp fresh or dried olive leaves
Boiling water, to cover
4 tbsp clay powder
14 drops lemon essential oil

1. Place the olive leaves in a pan, pour boiling water over to cover and simmer gently for 10 minutes.
2. Strain out the leaves and return the liquid to the heat, continuing to simmer until reduced by half (about 10 minutes). Measure out 80ml of the olive water.
3. Put the clay powder in a bowl. Pour the olive water slowly over the clay powder, stirring well, then stir in the lemon essential oil. Bottle.
USE: When cool, apply the mask to face, avoiding the eye area. Leave on for 20 minutes, then wash off with warm water. The mask can be applied once or twice a week, as needed. Wash off immediately if you get any redness or irritation.
STORAGE: Will keep for 6 months in the refrigerator.
```
GREEN TEA, LIQUORICE & LEMON MOUTHWASH

```
For the tincture:
2 liquorice sticks
5 tsp green tea leaves
About 200ml vodka, or to cover
For the mouthwash:
2-4 tsp green tea leaves
8 drops lemon essential oil
1 tsp glycerine

To make the tincture:
Peel the liquorice into shavings as you would a carrot, using a very sharp vegetable peeler. Combine with the first quantity of tea leaves (5 tsp) in a glass jar. Add enough vodka to cover the herbs completely. Cover and keep in a cool dark place for 10-14 days. Then strain the mixture, reserving the liquid.
To make the mouthwash:
Using 2-4 tsp green tea leaves, make up a pot of green tea and leave to stand for 2-3 minutes. Strain a 200ml measure of the green tea, then pour this into the liquorice tincture to dilute it. (When you do this, the tea should be no hotter than 80-90°C/176-194°F - definitely not boiling.) Stir in the lemon essential oil and glycerine and bottle.
USE: Use as a mouthwash/gargle once a day as needed. Do not swallow.
CAUTION: Contains alcohol.
STORAGE: Will keep for 6 months in the refrigerator.
```
More to follow


----------



## MedicineMan (Jul 5, 2014)

have you ever used any essential oils?They are up to 70 times stronger then herbs.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Read the recipes....3 of them there have essential oils. 

As a side note, when I am at work I will post up the other recipes as I can have time to type them up there.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

More Recipes!!!

ANTI-DANDRUFF HAIR OIL


```
6 tbsp fresh rosemary
3 tbsp fresh thyme
3 tbsp fresh lavender
250ml coconut oil
20 drops peppermint essential oil

1. Wash and chop all the plants and place in a glass heat-proof bowl. Stir in the coconut oil. Cover the bowl with a lid and place over a pan of boiling water to create a double boiler. Heat on a medium to low flame for 1 hour. Leave to cool.
2. When cool, stir in the peppermint essential oil. Strain and pour the hair oil into bottles.

USE: Apply 3 teaspoons to hair and massage well into the scalp. Wrap hair in a towel and leave for 30 minutes. Then wash hair a couple of times with normal shampoo to get the oil out completely. Use 3 times a week for the first 2 weeks, and once a week as a preventative measure.

CAUTION: Avoid the eye area, and if you feel any discomfort, wash off immediately.

STORAGE: Will keep for up to 1 year in a cool dark place.
```
HERB BUTTER TO HELP PREVENT MIGRAINE


```
3 tsp fresh feverfew leaves (approx 20 leaves)
2 tsp fresh tarragon
2 tsp flat leaf parsley
1 heaped tsp lemon zest
2 tsp powdered ginger
100g unsalted butter, at room temperature
Salt and pepper to taste

1. On a wooden board, finely chop the feverfew leaves, tarragon and parsley. Add the lemon zest and ginger. Mix in the soft butter and salt and pepper to taste, then work until the herbs are evenly distributed throughout the butter.
2. Place the herb butter on a sheet of greaseproof paper and form into a long sausage shape. Mark lightly into seven equal portions (about 15g each), enough for a week's supply. Roll up the paper and seal at both ends.

USE: Eat one 15g portion daily on bread or toast to help prevent migraine.

CAUTION: Do not use if you are pregnant or breastfeeding, under 18, or have a stomach or mouth ulcer. If on medication, check with your doctor or pharmacist before using. Discontinue if you feel nausea or other discomfort. As with other painkillers after long-term use, you might experience 'rebound' symptoms such as headaches when you stop. If so, consult your doctor or pharmacist.

STORAGE: Will keep in the refrigerator for 1 week or in the freezer for up to 6 months.
```
WORMWOOD & SAGE MOTH REPELLENT SACHETS


```
2 tbsp dried rosemary leaves
2 tbsp dried wormwood (Artemisia absinthium) leaves
2 tbsp dried sage leaves
Dash of vodka

1. Strip the leaves from the plants, and crush them finely. Mix together in an open shallow bowl, and sprinkle on a dash of vodka.
2. Put a little of the dried herb mixture into the centre of a small muslin square. Tie with raffia. Repeat until you have used up all the herbs.

USE: Pop the herbal sachets into cupboards and drawers to deter moths. When they first stop smelling, give them a squeeze and a bash to release more volatile oils. Next time, they will need replacing.
```
ANGELICA & MINT COCKTAIL FOR INDIGESTION


```
For the tincture:
100g fresh angelica root from the garden, or 50g dried angelica root
25g fresh mint leaves
4 tsp fennel seeds
4 tsp dried German chamomile flowers (Matricaria recutita)
500ml vodka, or to cover
For the cocktail:
Sprig of mint
Fresh dill leaves
Lime slices
Flat/uncarbonated ginger beer or ginger cordial (or other soft drink of your choice)

1. Wash and chop the angelica root and place in a glass jar with the fresh mint, fennel seeds and dried chamomile. Pour on the vodka to cover all the plant material. Seal the jar and leave to steep in a cold dark place for 10-14 days.
2. When ready, strain through muslin, reserving the liquid. This should produce about 400ml of vodka tincture.
3. Making the cocktail couldn't be simpler: just muddle a shot of the angelica tincture (about 35ml) with a sprig of mint, some dill leaves and lime slices in a tall glass. Top up with ice and flat or uncarbonated ginger beer, or a soft cordial/drink you fancy.

NOTE: You can make the drink considerably less alcoholic by adding the shot of tincture to boiling hot mixer/cordial, then allowing it to cool before adding the ice, mint, lime and dill. This works because the boiling hot mixer evaporates off most of the alcohol in the tincture.

USE: Before meals to aid digestion or after meals if experiencing indigestion.

CAUTION: Contains alcohol. Do not take if you are on medication from the doctor for a stomach ulcer or inflamed stomach lining - this is for simple indigestion and wind. Consideration should be taken when driving, due to the alcohol content.

STORAGE: Store the tincture in a bottle in a cool, dark place for at least 1 year.
```


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That first recipe for anti dandruff hair oil would put me in the hospital. Before you use these recipes find out if you are sensitive or allergic to the essential oils they contain.

I just happen to be very sensitive to peppermint oil - it causes excruciating pain on contact with my skin. Inflammation follows and it takes a long time to stop the pain - even if washed off immediately.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I do say in my first post to use at own risk but yes, you may have sensitivity to ingredients which would make these unsuitable for you.

These however do work for me so I feel like I should share them.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

sharing is good - it might also be good to note that these should be tested on a less sensitive part of the body before use.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting recipes. However in a shtf situation many ingredients might not be available - such as essential oils. Nephilim do you make your own oils?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My Wife Has An Essential Oil Treatment That Cures Short Term Impotence.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Interesting recipes. However in a shtf situation many ingredients might not be available - such as essential oils. Nephilim do you make your own oils?


I do indeed make my own essential oils. I used a wikihow link to learn how to make my own, so it is extremely handy if I can't buy the oil, I can atleast distill it myself.

How to Make Essential Oils: 16 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow < how to make essential oils.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice link. Thanks


----------



## Eva Alla (Jun 24, 2014)

Or see if you can substitute peppermint oil for something else.. I mean if you wanted to use that recipe. Or @ Nephilim will affect the efficacy of the recipe?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I've not found a substitute yet that is as good as peppermint oil. Tea tree oil is a good substitute but not as effective. My recipes come from experimentation and various trials on myself. Coffee is another good one due to the caffeine concentrate however it is nowhere near as good for the actual hair than peppermint oil.


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2014)

Very informational. Share more natural remedies.


----------



## Titanic (Jul 15, 2014)

Interesting. I have an aloe vera plant and if I burn myself I just cut the end off one of the leaves and use the gel, it's the best thing for burns.


----------

